# Vinyl "Shimmer" Sheets - Correct Name & Where To Buy???



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

they seem kind of like stage light gels?
but i'm not sure how the glitter effect is achieved.

would the panels for flourescent lights, spray painted with a somewhat transparent paint work for you?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Concept-wise probably but I need it to be very thin. My box above is only about 1/2 to 3/4" wide . Just wanted to cut the sheet to fit inside so the Skelly's sparkle & have some other decor that needs fixing & need little tiny pieces to glue inside.

Thanks for answering....I'm anxious.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

May want to try art supply stores (if they're open) and take a sample of what you mean. They do sell gels/acetate sheets, and I imagine different types of crafty stuff. And check Etsy - search for something like "translucent sparkle plastic sheet" because I think they use those in jewelry making as well... Somebody has to know something!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks!! Acetate is a word I haven't used yet & also translucent (did try transparent). Have tried quite a few combinations several times with no luck & just looking for more words to try. I found vinyl sheets in Michaels that could work but they are paper backed & not something light can pass through. JoAnn had no options. Even tried Alibaba.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you find a sparkly translucent sheet, you might want to try a few experiments (if it's not too expensive):

Try backing it with tissue paper - don't glue it down, try crumpling the tissue for a more crackled effect or multiple layers with either small dots of glue at the corners or somehow minimum way of attaching the paper to the film/sheet.

Can also try scuffing the backside with sandpaper - can do up/down or try a wavy scuffing to see if that helps get a nifty looking pattern effect - the sandpaper scuffing will create a more opaque version.

Gotta figure out fixes if you can't get exactly what you want off the shelf...


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

I think vellum may be what you are looking for. You can find it on Etsy, Amazon, Hobby Lobby etc


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks!! I saw Vellum at Michaels & it's paper but there are some that look close but not quite transparent enough. BUT....

Ended up on sites finding Vinyl Window Privacy Film that just might work if I don't find the exact thing I'm looking for. Saw some very pretty designs that are too large for my craft stuff but just might make me take down some curtains in the basement & apply those instead. Looks like prismatic stained glass.


----------



## Jeweledcat (Mar 14, 2012)

The item you are looking for is called Vellum. Hobby Lobby and Michaels both sell it.


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

Yodlei said:


> Thanks!! I saw Vellum at Michaels & it's paper but there are some that look close but not quite transparent enough. BUT....
> 
> Ended up on sites finding Vinyl Window Privacy Film that just might work if I don't find the exact thing I'm looking for. Saw some very pretty designs that are too large for my craft stuff but just might make me take down some curtains in the basement & apply those instead. Looks like prismatic stained glass.


My friends used that stained glass film on their bathroom window and it is so pretty!


----------



## CaptainDraiven (Sep 23, 2020)

Yodlei said:


> I have searched for hours & can't find what they call this. I'm looking for the vinyl or plastic material used in Halloween & Christmas paper lighted houses & in some props like the Costco Pumpkin...
> View attachment 736999
> 
> or the Pumpkin/Skull Wall Hanging props at Michaels....
> ...


I know some people use netting in different colors some have shimmer, but could add glitter. I know you can get netting by the yard at Jo Ann's.


----------

